
Live and let die: did Michel Foucault predict Europe’s refugee crisis? - akbarnama
https://theconversation.com/live-and-let-die-did-michel-foucault-predict-europes-refugee-crisis-55286
======
kruczek
Stupid article. It tries hard to show Europe as some racist hellhole by
completely ignoring certain facts. I remember many countries were initially
very welcoming towards those immigrants (despite lone voices of reason that
maybe, maaybe it is not that smart to allow unrestricted flood of culturally
different people into the country). And only after events such as at Cologne
they recognized the need for more careful approach.

